# Search all movies with new TiVo software



## Herself_nyc (May 5, 2017)

I just hooked up the Bolt and am learning all the changes in the software from my Series 2. 

The ability to see all the movies coming up in the next 2 weeks seems to be gone, because I don't see how to search MOVIES and then enter 1, such that it would show all the titlesl in a numerical/alphabetic list. I used that a lot to see what films were available on the channels I actually receive. Is there a workaround?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Herself_nyc said:


> I just hooked up the Bolt and am learning all the changes in the software from my Series 2.
> 
> The ability to see all the movies coming up in the next 2 weeks seems to be gone, because I don't see how to search MOVIES and then enter 1, such that it would show all the titlesl in a numerical/alphabetic list. I used that a lot to see what films were available on the channels I actually receive. Is there a workaround?


You can change your search options to only search recordings and select the category Movies but unfortunately unlike the older TiVo's you can't start with say 1 and then just scroll through the whole list. You have to select each character and look at those movies that include/start with that character. It will show you all movies that include that character but if you scroll down and just look at the ones that start with the character, then you can get through this relatively quickly but no where as fast as before.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Seems like this is a major lapse of the current software. You'd think that it would be pretty simple simply to show a global listing of current shows of a particular type (e.g. movies), for easy and comprehensive browsing.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I find the "browse TV and movies" works fine for me.


----------



## Herself_nyc (May 5, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> You can change your search options to only search recordings and select the category Movies but unfortunately unlike the older TiVo's you can't start with say 1 and then just scroll through the whole list. You have to select each character and look at those movies that include/start with that character. It will show you all movies that include that character but if you scroll down and just look at the ones that start with the character, then you can get through this relatively quickly but no where as fast as before.
> 
> Scott


Thanks! How do you set SEARCH to only list movies?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Herself_nyc said:


> Thanks! How do you set SEARCH to only list movies?


In Search, hit "A" for options. Move down to Category. Move right, then down to what you want. Or just use All Movies.

Those are the options. I can't vouch for their accuracy.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Those are the options. I can't vouch for their accuracy.


Hey, hey, hey, no fair co-opting Rovi's slogan.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

If you have the Vox try this:
I typed Johnny Rocco into the search box ...it was a movie from the 1950s.
The only response is an actor named Johnny Rocco... the movie is not shown.

If you say in the microphone "Johnny Rocco", the movie displays and a bookmark displays on My Shows and it is stored and "Not currently available."

The same thing happens with the ex-TV show 'Me myself and I', which is supposed to return someday. If you type it in, it does not display.

If you say in the Vox mic, "Me myself and I", the TV show displays and it makes a onepass.
--------------------------------------------------
I called TiVo up to discuss this. They didn't have a clue.

I forced them to test it and they came back and said they got the same results I did.
Then she said the letter-by-letter search only searches items that are currently in the guide or in the streaming services, but the Vox microphone goes to the entire database. 
That design doesn't make sense to me! They both should go to the entire database!

They're not even advertising that the Vox does more than the manual search. It's really quite a big deal.

I asked if the bookmark and the onepass that was created will be active (or recorded) in My Shows if that show or movie appears in the guide or online in the future.

She said yes, which would be a valuable addition to TiVo, but...
I got the impression that they really don't have a clue .... and neither do I.

I also asked why they ignore one of the most popular suggestions in the history of TiVo. That is to have programs that were created from one passes or from the guide go into a user-generated folder, such as Documentaries, News programs, Game shows, Junior's programs, etc. She wrote it down, but I know I will never get an answer. Dish Network has had that feature for years. TiVo should have every feature that competitors have in order to be the best of the best, but they choose to ignore that one.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Because tivo's universal search functions do not work well. The data behind them just is not there. Use an internet search and then watch it when you know where the item is. Its broke. Been broke for a long time.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

But as I said it works with Vox


----------

